# Gentoo sehr beliebt und gefragt [gelöst]

## Beelzebub_

******

----------

## bell

Vor kurzem gab es ein ähnliches Thema hier im Forum: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-919166.html. Aber das Thema kennst Du ja schon. Eine Antwort habe ich nicht. Anscheinend braucht die heutige Facebook-Generation keine "Volle Kontrolle" mehr sondern ist mit den "Apps" glücklich.

Um auf Deine Beispiele einzugehen: Ubuntu geht richtung "Apps" und Arch wird Gentoo folgen.

Mir soll es egal sein ob Gentoo oder Arch "im Trend" sind oder nicht. Solange die Distribution meine Erwartungen erfüllt und genügend aktive Entwickler da sind ist mir egal ob 10 oder 10000000 User (die nichts zu der Entwicklung beitragen) das Gentoo oder Arch nutzen. 

Die User-Zahl ist nur für die kommerzielle Betriebssysteme/Distributionen interessant denn diese Zahl bestimmt ihre Einnahmen.

----------

## Beelzebub_

*************

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Aber ich frage mich: Warum ist Gentoo heute anscheinend nicht mehr attraktiv genug?

 

Weil viele Neuuser zu faul sind das Handbuch zu lesen und daher drei oder mehr Versuche brauchen, um erfolgreich auf Gentoo zu migrieren. Ich vermute, dass vielen davon einfach die Ausdauer fehlt. Die wenigsten schaffen es halt bis dorthin, wo Gentoo seine wahren Fähigkeiten ausspielen kann.

Gentoo ist halt eben nicht mal fix zusammengeklickt, da braucht es schon ein bißchen Interesse, Ausdauer und KnowHow. Das ist nichts für Jedermann und das ist nichtmal nachteilig gemeint - viele haben halt andere Anforderungen und wollen einfach nur schnell und unkompliziert starten.

----------

## Beelzebub_

********

----------

## bell

Hm, ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Seiten außer dass die seitliche Navigationsleiste bei Gentoo links und bei Arch rechts ist.

Beide haben eine weitere Navigationsleiste oben und ein News-Blog in der Mitte. Ok, über die Farben lässt sich streiten, ist Geschmackssache.

----------

## Beelzebub_

**********************

----------

## franzf

Drück ein paarmal "Strg +" auf gentoo.org.

----------

## cryptosteve

Naja, gentoo.org und auch forums.gentoo.org ist schon etwas oldscool und es gab ja schon mehrfach die Idee, das mal etwas zu aktualisieren. Aber das konnte sich aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht so recht durchsetzen und soooo übel ist das aktuell auch nicht.

Oder anders gesagt: wer die Webpräsenz nicht kapiert, braucht mit der Installation gar nicht erst zu starten.  :Very Happy: 

Dabei fällt mir auf, dass ich mein Lesezeichen für die Foren schon ewig habe .. ich wüsste gar nicht, was ich auf gentoo.org soll. Lediglich http://get.gentoo.org schaue ich mir ab und zu mal an  :Smile: 

----------

## Jean-Paul

Also ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass Gentoo unpopulär ist.

Ganz im Gegenteil. Es ist populärer und attraktiver denn je. Allerdings natürlich nur für Leute die wirklich an Linux interessiert sind.

Bei Gentoo passiert gerade etwas was für die Gesamtentwicklung von Linux nicht ganz unwichtig erscheint.

Aber ich glaub', das ist ein anderes Thema.

Ich bin auch nicht der Meinung dass die Gentoo-Gemeinschaft schrumpft.

Gentoo hat jetzt schließlich einen neuen User hinzu gewonnen.

Ich bin seit fast fünf Jahren Crux und LFS wieder zu Gentoo gewechselt.

Dich (Beelzebub_) zähle ich da explizit nicht hinzu.

Jean-Paul

----------

## Beelzebub_

*****************

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Ich binde mich auch nicht an Distros ich komme und gehe mit der Zeit, bald seid ihr mich los. 
> 
> PS: Bei euch zu schreiben macht depressiv.

 

Nachdem du in dem alten Thread mehr als genug Fragen gestellt hast die darauf beruhen, dass du kein Manual lesen willst, und am Ende auch noch verbal ausfallend geworden bist, willst du hier vermitteln das das eh sinnlos war? Sorry, aber wird dir das eigentlich nicht langweilig so lange zu trollen? ><((((º>

----------

## Josef.95

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ******

 

Im Nachhinein unbegründet den Titel des Threads zu ändern, und alle deine Beiträge zu löschen, ist gegenüber allen anderen die schon drauf geantwortet sehr  unfair - sowas macht man nicht   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

@Moderator 

So langsam verkommt das Board wegen so einem Komiker. Unter welchen Krankheiten der leidet kann wohl nur ein Selenklempner diagnostizieren,

dafür ist diese Board nicht geeignet. Die meisten hier haben mit einer Engelsgeduld versucht im zu helfen bzw. sich zurückzuhalten so das bis jetzt

noch niemanden der Kragen geplatzt ist, was aber sicherlich nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist. Sicher wird niemand gezwungen jedes Thread von ihm

zu Lesen oder auch zu Antworten aber der taucht mittlerweile auch in anderen Threads auf. So einen ist hier in all den Jahren noch nicht aufgetaucht

und es macht es eigentlich unerträglich hier vorbeizuschauen bzw. es wird in Zukunft auch Leute davon abhalten Anfänger (bei Gentoo) beim einstieg

zu helfen es könnte nämlich genauso ein "Talent" sein wie der "Wonneproppen". Meiner Meinung nach könntet ihr mal versuchen (in welcher Form auch

immer) dieses zu unterbinden.

Danke

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> @Moderator 
> 
> .....

 

Der war gut! Gibts überhaupt noch aktive Moderatoren ?

----------

## Schorchgrinder

ja mods gibt es wohl noch siehe: Finswimmer

----------

## slick

Also zu meinen Zeiten wurden Aufmüpfige noch öffentlich gevierteilt.   :Cool: 

----------

## musv

 *slick wrote:*   

> Also zu meinen Zeiten wurden Aufmüpfige noch öffentlich gevierteilt.  

 

Ja, die gute alte Zeit, als der Radetzki-Marsch noch ganz oben in den Charts stand ...

----------

## Beelzebub_

Es tut mir leid, ich war Gestern irgendwie nicht richtig gelaunt. Passiert nicht wieder.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Finswimmer

So.

Ich bitte wieder zur Tagesordnung zurückzukommen.

Ich habe mit dem entsprechendem User geschrieben.

Alles weitere bitte direkt über mich (PN), falls noch Bedarf besteht.

Viele Grüße

Tobi

----------

## cryptosteve

Danke finswimmer, schön gelöst.

Ansonsten halte ich es mit bell, letzter Absatz aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7131716.html#7131716

Daher danke an alle, die an Gentoo mitwirken, sei es als Developer, als Contributor, oder auch nur als aufmerksamer User.

(Amen!  :Very Happy: )

----------

